# Sig Op Questions



## cfsigop (9 Jun 2010)

Hi everyone,

My fiancee is training to be a sig op and is about to complete BMQ in a few weeks. We are going to get married providing he gets the two weeks off after Basic. We have some questions that I hope people can answer:

1. How easy is it to get a PMQ once arriving in Kingston? We wish to apply for housing and are wondering roughly how long it will take to get approved?

2. Do people usually get the two weeks off after?  I know they get sent to Kingston right away but do they go home in the next few days for the time off or do they have to wait?

3. What is the testing like at BMOC for a sig op? Do they test you as much as in Basic?

4. What are the inspections like? Full Kit? Are they as frequent as they are in Basic as well?

If anyone has completed the sig op training in Kingston and can shed some light on these situations it would be greatly appreciated. Any advice welcome as well! Thanks guys!


----------



## MikeL (9 Jun 2010)

Get a new username as you are not a Sig Op in the CF

1. I believe there is a thread or two in regards to PMQs while on course

2. As for time off after BMQ, it varies, course staff would be the best to get the info from.

3. BMOC? You mean QL3? Yes there is tests during the course, inspections, field ex, etc.  It will be a mixture of written tests and practicals ending in field ex that tests your ability to be a det member. Your fiancee would also do his SQ.BMQ Land and LSVW Driver Wheel while on PAT Platoon.  SQ/BMQ Land may happen after QL3, he will find out more once he arrives in PAT Platoon.

4.) Yes there are usually daily inspections, locker lay out, webbing on the bed, etc.  As for how frequent, usually daily, but depending if the course f*cks up or not, it can be more. On mine we had a week where we had a morning inspection, another after the training day and 1-2 more at night. And yes, they can and will throw your kit around.. and leaving a locker unlocked when you are in class usually ends badly when the Instructors notice it on their walk throughs.  And yes the morning inspection is after PT.


----------



## cfsigop (9 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the help, it's nice to be able to know (sort of) what to expect. The name wasn't meant to be disrespectful either, it was just what came to mind.


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jun 2010)

Follow this link and you will find most, if not all of your questions answered about Sig Op training.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,46.0.html


----------

